# Omfg!!??



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

i lost to a stock 94 civic lx, 4 door. i have header, exhaust, and ghetto intaske, and advanced timing. what gives?


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

Was he spraying? if not it sounds like your car has some major problems..


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

Listen... you lost this time... but you'll make it up next time!

You must also remember that having all those simple mods doesn't do much... don't expect a 50HP gain or anything like that.

If anything, you've probably only gained 10-15HP to the wheels - AT MOST!

Yes, I agree... Honda's suck... and eeeew... a Civic... even worse... but there will be another time, there always is... and then, YOU'LL SHOW EM!

Ever thought of changing your ECU... wrapping your headers... and possibly getting the car lighter then what it is now? (i.e. carbon fiber hood, dunking out the rear seats... race buckets maybe... light rims: Volk Racing/Advan...)

Cheers and good luck,
KaOz.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Maybe you forgot to take out your sub boxes? Make your car lighter..before a race, take out the sub boxes, spare tire, tools and whatever is weighing you down that you can put back in a sec after the race. Also, your gas tank musn't be full. It would be best to be filled just above the empty (make sure you have enough to go to the gas station to have her refilled after the race)
Another thing that would help is to LOWER your front tires pressure..to have more grip. Trust me, these methods really help.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

no he wasnt spraying, box was in trunk, and i had a full tank. but still. c'mon this is sad.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

you drive an auto?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Yup,its sad alright but challenge him to a rematch,this time following all the advice we've given you..and shift like a pro 



> box was in trunk, and i had a full tank


thats almost like 30-40 pounds...


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

nope manual. its more than 40lbs for sure. and i am a good driver, shifter.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

u wouldnt imagine the difference in acceleration a sub box in the back would do.........my sub box weighs prolly like 100lbs(no joke!) thats 1/10 off the 1/4, that makes a big difference on such a close race.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

now i really cant understand. i was at autotrader.com comparing cars. his 94 4 door civic lx has a 1.5l engine with 105 hp. when i have 1.6 and 115 hp. i just dont understand.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

maybe your car needs a tuneup?


----------



## OddyseusDSM (Mar 19, 2003)

definate tune up, i beat my friends 2dr civic dx, stock.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

well you guys go to the local dyno and check your
WHP (Wheel HorsePower and yeah (as James and Odyseus said) 
you might need a tuneup...also get higher octane gas.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

im runnin premium(93 octane). and remember, i have the ga not sr.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

do you know exactly what he had?

could it have been a sleeper?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

96sentra said:


> *i lost to a stock 94 civic lx, 4 door. i have header, exhaust, and ghetto intaske, and advanced timing. what gives? *



ok, lets clear things up, what kind of header, and if its a custom exhaust, youre prolly only gaining like 3hp ghetto intake=1-2hp advance timing=3hp or so. not that much hp gains...


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

the man has a point


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

here is your problem....all of ya are talking horsepower....if you just went by horsepower yah a honda will beat you cause look at how they run..they get up to high rpm and just flat move. concentrate on torque and midrange horsepower. do a bigger exaust pipe...not sure what size would be good i've only done exaust on my chevy. which makes a good example, my chevy only has about 280rwhp...i've raced hondas putting out , well i'm not gonna guess, but turbo'd hondas and i can still beat them cause i have the torque to get my ass halfway down the street before they can get to second gear. and this is realizing a full size chevy weighs in little over 4000. and i'll admit if i tried beating them down the highway i'd lose it. the point is you're looking at standing start, honda's cant' do standing starts that easily so thats the weak point. and after my pointless blabbering here i'm gonna say you probably need a tuneup. and just cause i said i raced a honda on the street doesn't make it right


----------



## NoReason (Oct 20, 2002)

I love the saying, "Horse Power is how fast you hit the wall. Torque is how far you drag it."


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

NoReason said:


> *I love the saying, "Horse Power is how fast you hit the wall. Torque is how far you drag it." *


I like that one!!!!


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

well, it is unfortunately obx header. but isnt the sentra stock supposed to beat the stock civic. well, lx and dx. how often r u supposed to get tuneups?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

every 5000 kilometers or whatevers written in your warranty card or dealership card that came with your sentra. However due to un-carfriendly driving and conditions, i have mine tuned up every 2000 kilometers. That includes changing the oil,oil filter,fuel filter,cleaning your air filter,changing sparkplugs,etc.

How long have you had that ghetto filter? That might have accumulated lots of dirt in your engine because it might not filter foreign particles that well.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

i just did it like a week ago.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

96sentra said:


> *well, it is unfortunately obx header. but isnt the sentra stock supposed to beat the stock civic. well, lx and dx. how often r u supposed to get tuneups? *



some mods will actually hinder performance rather than help it.......especially when it comes to exhaust systems


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Was this a street race? 'Coz, if so, well, you better STOP THAT CRAP RIGHT NOW!


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

i will just get nology hotwires, nology spark plugs, new distributor cap, and change my fuel filter all that the same time then we will see.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

btw, what do you mean by ghetto intake? does it bring air in from the engine compartment or outside air? cause outside air will make it run better once its warmed up. i know this is a duh but i know enough people who dont think of it


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

zip tied filter to top of the box


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

lol....hear something new each day


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

96sentra said:


> *im runnin premium(93 octane). and remember, i have the ga not sr. *


why are you running 93 octane? you're not running any mods that require that much extra help to decrease detonation......................especially on a GA.

oh, and maybe it was modded, ever think of that? I've seen plenty of 4 door sleeper civics like you're talking about that have turbos on stock engines, etc.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Exalta said:


> *every 5000 kilometers or whatevers written in your warranty card or dealership card that came with your sentra. However due to un-carfriendly driving and conditions, i have mine tuned up every 2000 kilometers. That includes changing the oil,oil filter,fuel filter,cleaning your air filter,changing sparkplugs,etc.
> 
> . *


Damn, you change your fuel filter and spark plugs every 2000 km??? Jeez, and I thought I changed mine a lot.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

mmmk, i have advanced timing thats why i have such high octane. and for the sleeper part, IT IS NOT A SLEEPER. I go to school with him and i know for a fact, that it is a stock, SOHC 1.5l engine. uuuggghhh. i feel embarassed.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

you should be...what part of idaho you in?


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

a town called middlteon. like 20 mins from boise.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

damn... that's sad... maybe you're not shifting right?... I had a GA16DE A/T and I could still haul ass over my cousin's stock SOHC (rhymes!) D15...

Did you check that it was stock SOHC and not VTEC SOHC? They look the same, but the VTEC SOHC (JDM, I think) is a sleeper... 130hp out of a 1.5l engine.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

nope no vtec. just looked under hood about an hour ago. stock, 4 door, lx, 1.5l sohc.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

that's sad... you MUST be losing power somewhere... In my experience, the supposed 10hp difference stock-to-stock is much more dramatic than the mere numbers suggest...

Possible reasons it's fucking up: tires, exhaust, your zip-tied intake, bad ignition timing... and lose the sub... the weight might not seem like much, but it's pitching your car's weight distribution to the rear, causing a loss of traction at the drive wheels that is probably more significant than the weight itself...

By the way, do you have bling-bling wheels?


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

i have 17" motegi mr7's. they are like 24 lbs. a piece i think. yea, i think im losing power somewhere. ill race him again soon. then ill post update. this will be after a tuneup and after i change my fuel filter, which has never been changed in 106,000 miles.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

oh... then there are just two places to look... that sub (reaaally bad weight balance) and the wheels (about 5-6hp off... and a heck of a lag at the start...) ...sorry, can't race with anything heavier than 13 lbs. (mags only) and expect the best throttle response. Just on a lark, race him with your stock mags (if you still have them) on in front and the sub out... you'll see a VERY dramatic difference, I assure you.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

when winter startsi will go back to stock and then definetly woop him. i hope.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

What kind of race was it? Did you both start at a stand still?


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

yes and no. the first one was from a stop. he peeled out and started goin. my clutch didnt grab at all so i let off gas and then played catch up. he beat me with my headlights to his tailights. it was close to a 1/4 mile. then i said lets race from a rollin start and no popping your clutch. i took him till about 3rd then he started passing me then we stopped so we wouldnt hit our friends. 

p.s. i havnt changed my spark plugs in like a year is that bad? and when i looked at em yesterday they looked like shit. so i will change those and wires and dist cap and try him again and w/out my subs.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

and try to use the smaller,lighter stock rims...


----------



## jbeckel (Sep 5, 2003)

Take off the ghetto mod and install a CAI. All the ghetto mod does is make noise. It does not permit more air into the engine. Whatever air volume goes in to the engine, is the air volume that will come out of the engine. The CAI will cool the intake air, thus allowing more (denser) air to enter the engine. This creates a more forceful combustion (more oxygen). The freer headers and exhaust then function to release the larger quanities of gases created. This is why you should get a greater horespower increase from CAI + H + E rather than the sum of the three parts. 

Secondly, limit wheelspin at launch. These cars have gobs of torque and it is much easier to light the tires than with the honda. Most drags are won or lost at launch. 

Launched correctly, even stock, IMO the stock 84 Civic is not even close.


----------

